# Worth replacing older sub?



## whmacs (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi All,
I'm currently running a 10" B&W AWS610XP sub and a 15" Jamo THX SW-3015 servo sub. These are EQ'ed via an SMS-1. The room where my HT is set up is fairly large at 6.5m x 7m x 2.8m and can be sealed. 

For christmas I'm getting a SVS SB13-Plus to replace the 10" B&W. The 15" sealed 300W THX Jamo servo sub is around 12 years old but still packs a punch. I however have an oppuntunity to buy a second SVS SB13-plus for a good price as they are being replaced by the SB13-Ultra. I could use this to replace the Jamo with two matching SVS SB13-plus subs. What I'm debating is the laws of physics. The Jamo is a good quality 300W 15" sub (cost around $2000 12 years ago) while the SVS SB13-Plus is 13.5" 1000W and costs $1500. Do people think a 13.5" SVS 1000w sealed sub would out perform the 15" 300W Jamo? Does simple physics dictate 15" is better than 13"?

As mentioned I have a fairly large room that can be sealed and all is EQ'ed via a SMS-1.

I would appreciate any advice as the SB13-plus stock is getting low.

You can see my setup here:
My Home Theatre Setup

Regards and thanks,
Stephen


----------



## baniels (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you need to sell the old subs if you get new ones? I'd consider simply adding subs and spreading them around the room. This can help tremendously in resolving modal issues. 

With the added power, and some extra excursion, the 13.5" could best the 15.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

A lot has happened in the subwoofer world these past dozen years, so it's probably not inaccurate to say the SVS will have eclipsed the capability of your Jamo. For certain there will be parts of the Jamo's driver -- suspension, spider, maybe even the cone material itself -- that are nearing the end of their effective life, which will definitely impact performance and sound quality. If nothing else, getting a matched set will make it far easier to EQ. If you have the finances to get the pair that's probably the best option.


----------



## whmacs (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys for taking the time to respond.

I'm stuck with only 2 subs due to the wife acceptance factor for placement options.
The fact that the Jamo is 12 years old does concern me as I'm surprised its lasted this long. When I get the SVS I should be able to switch between the two and determine if the Jamo is starting to show its age.

Regards,
Stephen


----------

